# Gapps



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

What are the most recent gapps for jb?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wrong section please move. Sorry

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

7-26 is the most recent. Check Goo.im

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

